# What is the Overtraining Syndrome?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Training beyond the body’s ability to repair itself. This can be caused by training the same body parts too frequently so that the body does not have time to recover before the next workout.Marc’s eBook: Beginners Guide to Fitness & Bodybuilding Workouts that are consistently harder than the body is able to recover from fully; [...]

*Read More...*


----------

